# SPS Einführung



## bobler (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Habe gerade erst angefangen mich in SPS ein wenig einzulesen.

Jedoch stellen sich für mich jetzt noch folgende Fragen:

Brauche ich für jede Steuerung ein spezielles Software Programm damit ich Programmieren kann oder gibt es allgemeine Programme welche für alle Steuerungen verwendet werden können und vielleicht sogar billig bis gratis sind?
Mit was für einer Ausrüstung sollte ich am Besten mit dem Programmieren beginnen? Was rentiert sich vom Preisleistungsverhältnis am Meisten und ist auch gleichzeitig für einen Anfänger geeignet?
Hat jemand Tipps auf was ich am Anfang besonders achten sollte?
Mit was für einer Übung könnte ich beginnen?
Wusste nicht wo ich diese Fragen stellen kann, daher hab ich mich jetzt einfach mal für dieses Topic entschieden.

MFG
bobler


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Juli 2007)

1. Was für eine Motivation zum SPS lernen hast du? Gibt es konkrete Projekte, oder willste dich "just for fun" mal etwas weiterbilden?
2. Welche Basics bringst du mit? Was hast du bisher gemacht? Welche Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Hardware und Software hast du?

Kostenlose Programme gibt es, aber man sollte erstmal wissen, wofür man das macht. Denn, wie du schon richtig geahnt hast, hat (fast) jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Tools für Programmierung und Konfiguration. Zwar sind die wiederum ähnlich, aber es bringt nicht viel, mit proprietären no-name-Tools zu arbeiten, denn in der Praxis bringt dir das nicht viel.

Du kannst ja auch mal zur nächstgelegenen Fachhochschule fahren und in der Bibliothek dir dort einige Bücher zu dem Thema einverleiben. Denn bevor du mit der eigentlichen Programmierung loslegst, musst du erstmal die Basics kenne.

Ach ja: Mit einer Motivation, also nem konkreten Ziel, fällt das alles wesentlich leichter


----------



## bobler (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Zu 1.: Im moment bin ich eigentlich nur an SPS generell interessiert. Also Just-For-Fun ein wenig dazu lernen. Hab mir aber auch schon überlegt, irgend ein Projekt in diesem Themengebiet zu starten, nur weiss ich noch nicht genau was. Und da ich im moment mit SPS so gut wie keine Erfahrungen habe und mir auch die Basics fehlen wird es für mich warscheinlich auch nicht leichter. ;-)

Zu 2.: Mit SPS habe ich bis jetzt noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Programmierung hingegen schon ein bisschen. Jedoch habe ich nicht mit SPS Programmiert, sondern im Unterricht Softwareentwicklung in der Schule gelernt. Unter anderem C#, C++, VB, VB.Net. Aber diese Sprachen haben ja auch nicht sehr viel mit SPS gemeinsam oder?

Ich denke am Einfachsten dürfte es sein, wenn ich mir zuerst ein wenig Literatur reinziehe. Learning by doing dürfte hier nicht gerade einfach werden. Zumindest ist das mein Ersteindruck.

MFG


----------



## kiestumpe (5 Juli 2007)

Wie wärs mit der TwinCat-30-Tageversion, oder einer 14-Tage-Demoversion von Simatic?


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der TwinCat-30-Tageversion, oder einer 14-Tage-Demoversion von Simatic?



Oder die Zeitlich nicht limitierte Version von CoDeSys


----------



## vollmi (5 Juli 2007)

Oder einer günstigen Kompaktreglersps von Saia mit entsprechend günstigem Programmierpaket.

Da kann man sich für sehr wenig Geld ein rundum sorglos Paket schnüren.

Dazu ist noch zu sagen, das man bei Siemens eher das strukturierte Programmieren in Anweisungsform lernt.
Und bei Saia eher die Objektorientierte Programmierung in Fup im Vordergrund steht.

Das richtige Verständniss für die Funktion einer SPS kommt IMHO vor allem beim AWL schreiben.
Dafür hat man im FUP viel schneller viel grössere Erfolgserlebnisse.

mfG René


----------



## TommyG (6 Juli 2007)

Oder ne 

kleine Easy, € 120..

Jaaa, ich weiß, is nen intelligentes (?) Relais, und KOPt so vor sich rum, aber just 4 fun....

Greetz


----------



## bobler (7 Juli 2007)

danke für eure Antworten.

Werd mir die kostenlosen Progis mal anschauen.

MFG


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 Juli 2007)

*schau mal hier*

Vieleicht ist das hier was für dich

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=14099

gruß Jens


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2007)

wie wärs den mit dem kostenlosen s7-lite?

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=1533


----------



## drfunfrock (9 Juli 2007)

Ich kann TwinCat von Beckhoff empfehlen. Damit kannst du alles machen und auch simulieren vom Grossprojekt bis zur Treppenhaussteuerung. Und wenn die Demozeit zuende ist, einfach neu installieren. Die Klein-SPSen von Beckhoff sind auch nicht sehr teuer.


----------

